

Cloudbursting - olefoo
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/08/cloudbursting-.html

======
JeremyChase
Since I don't have money to waste on hardware I don't need; working 'in the
cloud' has been a godsend. I feel like we have finally gotten to the point
where we can bootstrap web services extremely inexpensively.

I do have some reservations about data privacy, but a quality provider calms
those.

Jer

------
inovica
This 'cloudbursting' is what a lot of people, ourselves included, are doing.
Basically we run 2 servers for one of our projects and these serve up content,
provide 'my account' services and a sales function. We use AWS for the heavy
lifting and we run up to 100 instances at a time for processing. We decided
not to go 100% AWS because whilst we trust them to a degree, there have been
some outages and having a hybrid approach means its easier to communicate with
our customers and to provide some kind of buffer if there is a problem with
AWS. The bottom line for us is that we are able to do stuff now that would
have been prohibitively expensive before.

